# Berlusconi:"Finirà che ricomprerò il Milan".



## admin (26 Aprile 2018)

Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".

Il leader di Forza Italia ha dato la colpa del flop di Forza Italia proprio alla cessione del Milan.

*Berlusconi aggiunge: "Mi fermano per strada e mi chiedono perchè ho venduto a chissà chi. Mi rimproverano per la situazione attuale della squadra. Se continua così...*"


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2018)

Rotfl


----------



## alcyppa (26 Aprile 2018)

Con questo qua a pensar male si fa sempre bene.


----------



## ildemone85 (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



forse non l'ha mai venduto


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Con questo qua a pensar male si fa sempre bene.



Eh beh...

E' pur sempre Silvio Berlusconi.

Il più grande demonio della storia.


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Il diavolo, il demonio in persona. 

Figurarsi se sgancia 1000 milioni per ricomprarci, negli ultimi 5/7 giorni sta straparlando


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Se succede, penso che mi prendero' una pausa dal calcio


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Okay, dirò una roba cavolata. Ma finisce che quell'altro non sarà in grado di pagare Elliot ed ad ottobre sbuca Berlusconi e compra il Milan e non so come a 200 mln.


----------



## cris (26 Aprile 2018)

Ho paura


----------



## ildemone85 (26 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Okay, dirò una roba cavolata. Ma finisce che quell'altro non sarà in grado di pagare Elliot ed ad ottobre sbuca Berlusconi e compra il Milan e non so come a 200 mln.



era tutto studiato, elezioni autunno 2018 e sb torna con l'ac milan


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Il leader di Forza Italia ha dato la colpa del flop di Forza Italia proprio alla cessione del Milan.



.


----------



## Love (26 Aprile 2018)

Il problema,e parlo personalmente,non è che ci ricompra LUI ma che mette di nuovo Galliani a capo di tutto.


----------



## sacchino (26 Aprile 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> forse non l'ha mai venduto



Senza forse.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2018)

*Ed aggiunge ""È uno dei motivi per cui Forza Italia si è fermata al 14,5%"*


----------



## Aron (26 Aprile 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> Il problema,e parlo personalmente,non è che ci ricompra LUI ma che mette di nuovo Galliani a capo di tutto.



Non è detto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Il leader di Forza Italia ha dato la colpa del flop di Forza Italia proprio alla cessione del Milan.



E' il suo nuovo tormentone, legare il Milan alla sua sconfitta politica. Già aveva detto una cosa simile in Molise:  QUI .
E ricordatevi anche la news di Criscitiello su Galliani.

Attenzione. Attenzione.


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ed aggiunge ""È uno dei motivi per cui Forza Italia si è fermata al 14,5%"*


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Il leader di Forza Italia ha dato la colpa del flop di Forza Italia proprio alla cessione del Milan.



Siamo davvero diventati un circo tra questo e Mirabelli


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2018)

Ho sempre pensato che la sua intenzione reale fosse questa

Cedere, incassare, ripianare debiti, aumentare valore della rosa, ricomprare


----------



## Igor91 (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Il leader di Forza Italia ha dato la colpa del flop di Forza Italia proprio alla cessione del Milan.



Se tira fuori i soldi e non rimette Galliani, ma gente competente, può riprenderlo anche domani.... ammesso che l'abbia mai lasciato.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2018)

Magari questa volta questo torna a tirare fuori la grana dal portafoglio rimane uno dei più ricchi eh


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ho sempre pensato che la sua intenzione reale fosse questa
> 
> Cedere, incassare, ripianare debiti, aumentare valore della rosa, ricomprare



E non spendere per via del FPF.

Io parlai di "Operazione Longobarda".

Per ora fila. Vediamo...


----------



## malos (26 Aprile 2018)

Aiuto dove ti giri intorno al milan solo disastro.


----------



## Aron (26 Aprile 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ho sempre pensato che la sua intenzione reale fosse questa
> 
> Cedere, incassare, ripianare debiti, aumentare valore della rosa, ricomprare




diabolico

1.Vendi il club 
2.Guardali fallire 
3.Comprare in sconto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Il leader di Forza Italia ha dato la colpa del flop di Forza Italia proprio alla cessione del Milan.



*Berlusconi aggiunge: "Mi fermano per strada e mi chiedono perchè ho venduto a chissà chi. Mi rimproverano per la situazione attuale della squadra. Se continua così..."*


----------



## Butcher (26 Aprile 2018)

ahahhahahahahahhhah


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Berlusconi aggiunge: "Mi fermano per strada e mi chiedono perchè ho venduto a chissà chi. Mi rimproverano per la situazione attuale della squadra. Se continua così..."



Mirabelli e Fassone ci hanno davvero messo la tomba sopra. Che siano maledetti


----------



## Aron (26 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Magari questa volta questo torna a tirare fuori la grana dal portafoglio rimane uno dei più ricchi eh



Il settlement agreement è un assist perfetto per un Milan o un Ital-Milan low-cost.


----------



## Victorss (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Il leader di Forza Italia ha dato la colpa del flop di Forza Italia proprio alla cessione del Milan.



Oh, finalmente adesso tutti contenti?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Aprile 2018)

Andasse veramente così ci ha preso in giro tutti...


----------



## Casnop (26 Aprile 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il diavolo, il demonio in persona.
> 
> Figurarsi se sgancia 1000 milioni per ricomprarci, negli ultimi 5/7 giorni sta straparlando


Una chiacchiera miliardaria che finirà esattamente tra ventiquattro ore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Il leader di Forza Italia ha dato la colpa del flop di Forza Italia proprio alla cessione del Milan.





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ed aggiunge ""È uno dei motivi per cui Forza Italia si è fermata al 14,5%"*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi aggiunge: "Mi fermano per strada e mi chiedono perchè ho venduto a chissà chi. Mi rimproverano per la situazione attuale della squadra. Se continua così..."*



.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Aprile 2018)

Ahahahahahahahaha il barzellettiere


----------



## Roccoro (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Il leader di Forza Italia ha dato la colpa del flop di Forza Italia proprio alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Berlusconi aggiunge: "Mi fermano per strada e mi chiedono perchè ho venduto a chissà chi. Mi rimproverano per la situazione attuale della squadra. Se continua così...*"


Berlusca hai rotto il ca.... Ora basta davvero spalare feci sul nostro Milan!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> diabolico
> 
> 1.Vendi il club
> 2.Guardali fallire
> 3.Comprare in sconto



Ahhhhh post del secolo..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Il leader di Forza Italia ha dato la colpa del flop di Forza Italia proprio alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Berlusconi aggiunge: "Mi fermano per strada e mi chiedono perchè ho venduto a chissà chi. Mi rimproverano per la situazione attuale della squadra. Se continua così...*"



Notate come "il serio Li che ci ha dato tutte le garanzie" è diventato "un chissà chi".


----------



## Gunnar67 (26 Aprile 2018)

Ora tutto quadra.


----------



## Lambro (26 Aprile 2018)

Mi verrebbe da dire che SOLO in Italia può ancora circolare, parlare, candidarsi, uno così, che non ha bisogno di aggettivi in quanto tutti gli aggettivi possibili ormai sono terminati.
Questo doveva semplicemente stare in galera ad edulcorare i galeotti con le sue barzellette sulle mignotte e con la teoria del bel giuoco e le due punte.
Invece gira il nostro "bel" paese a strombazzare uscite come m5s-hitler o come la recompra del milan, senza contare gli strafalcioni politici in campagna elettorale .
Non credo che ricomprerà mai , ha una certa età e ai figli il milan non serve, loro scalate politiche non le vogliono (per ora) fare.
Il giorno che forse piersilvio si candiderà spunterà "il grande amore di mio padre" (tra l'altro storia già sentita) e se possibile il milan tornerà di un berlusconi


----------



## Giangy (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Il leader di Forza Italia ha dato la colpa del flop di Forza Italia proprio alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Berlusconi aggiunge: "Mi fermano per strada e mi chiedono perchè ho venduto a chissà chi. Mi rimproverano per la situazione attuale della squadra. Se continua così...*"



Spero sia solo una sparata, altrimenti chiudo con la serie A e il Milan.


----------



## fra29 (26 Aprile 2018)

[MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] che dite?


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Il leader di Forza Italia ha dato la colpa del flop di Forza Italia proprio alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Berlusconi aggiunge: "Mi fermano per strada e mi chiedono perchè ho venduto a chissà chi. Mi rimproverano per la situazione attuale della squadra. Se continua così...*"



.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Il leader di Forza Italia ha dato la colpa del flop di Forza Italia proprio alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Berlusconi aggiunge: "Mi fermano per strada e mi chiedono perchè ho venduto a chissà chi. Mi rimproverano per la situazione attuale della squadra. Se continua così...*"



Il "protagonista dell'industria cinese" ora è diventato "chissà chi". Fantastico


----------



## AllanX (26 Aprile 2018)

E anche oggi il nonnino ha dimenticato di prendere le pillole


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2018)

Non sa più a cosa aggrapparsi.

Uomo finito anche come politico.


----------



## Aron (26 Aprile 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] che dite?



Se intende tornare presidente, questo è definitivamente il periodo per prepararsi il terreno.

Alquanto "curioso" il timing tra comunicato assemblea del 2 maggio, voci sull'addio di Mirabelli e dichiarazioni di Berlusconi (tutto in pochissimi giorni).

Quel che è certo è quanto segue:

-la UEFA mai avrebbe potuto concedere il voluntary agreement considerando la richiesta di continuità aziendale (fino al termine del periodo del VA) inconciliabile con la scadenza a ottobre 2018 del debito con Elliott (non ci sarebbero stato problemi se la scadenza fosse stata di qualche anno dopo).

-la continuità aziendale è parametro fondamentale anche del settlement agreement

-Elliott è principalmente un intermediario che funge da ulteriore schermo, quindi il debito di Li con Elliott è in realtà un debito di Li con un soggetto che usa Elliott come schermo. Questo soggetto si prenderebbe il Milan (o direttamente o con asta farlocca) qualora Li non rispettasse gli aumenti di capitale e la restituzione del prestito, così come potrebbe organizzare tramite Elliott una vendita o un'asta reale per cedere il club a qualcun altro.

-nulla di concreto è stato fatto per evitare di giungere al settlement agreement nelle pessime condizioni con cui il Milan è si presentato


Considerando quanto detto, a mio parere c'è stato fin dall'inizio il seguente piano: 1) spendere molto sul mercato, durante la finestra libera del pre-voluntary agreement, in modo da creare una base di giocatori. 2) incorrere volontariamente nel settlement agreement. 3) sostenere il settlement agreement con la qualificazione Champions (miseramente fallita). 4) passare il Milan da Yonghong Li a nuovo soggetto. 5) reggere tre anni di mercato low-cost autofinanziato durante il periodo del settlement agreement, per la gioia di quel nuovo soggeto che non sarà costretto a spendere (ma che nei piani iniziali contava di avere una squadra abbastanza competitiva con la campagna acquisti faraonica dell'estate 2017).

Quello che insomma manovra i fili dal principio è ben trincerato dietro Elliott, e su chi sia questo manovratore si può solo speculare. Può essere un cinese, Berlusconi, un arabo o qualcun altro, ma senza prove ufficiali si possono solo fare supposizioni.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2018)

Non mi ricordo chi, forse Festa, tempo fa parlò di intrecci tra Elliott, Telecom, Fininvest e Milan.

Vediamo...


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Il leader di Forza Italia ha dato la colpa del flop di Forza Italia proprio alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Berlusconi aggiunge: "Mi fermano per strada e mi chiedono perchè ho venduto a chissà chi. Mi rimproverano per la situazione attuale della squadra. Se continua così...*"



.


----------



## Pitermilanista (27 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se intende tornare presidente, questo è definitivamente il periodo per prepararsi il terreno.
> 
> Alquanto "curioso" il timing tra comunicato assemblea del 2 maggio, voci sull'addio di Mirabelli e dichiarazioni di Berlusconi (tutto in pochissimi giorni).
> 
> ...



Ottimo, esaustivo, chiarissimo. Avrei voluto scriverle io, queste righe, ma tu l'hai fatto molto meglio di quanto avrei saputo far io.

Occhio, ora sarai aggredito dai leccapiedi di Fassone (quelli che magari grazie a lui hanno trovato "lavoro") e dagli avvocatucci Fininvest "in disguise". Ci sono (c'è) anche questi ultimi qua dentro, garantito al 100%.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Il leader di Forza Italia ha dato la colpa del flop di Forza Italia proprio alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Berlusconi aggiunge: "Mi fermano per strada e mi chiedono perchè ho venduto a chissà chi. Mi rimproverano per la situazione attuale della squadra. Se continua così...*"



Amici, stiamo calmi.

1) Ha ribadito decine di volte negli ultimi mesi che il Milan era ceduto, stop, basta, niet

2) E' evidentemente malato, imbarazza tutti ogni volta che parla, non possiamo ascoltarlo solo quando ci fa comodo

3) Per questo tizio ogni giorno che passa, potrebbe essere facilmente l'ultimo (sempre non abbia già cominciato la sua trasmutazione in cyborg, magari il cuore in titanio l'ha già impiantato)

4) Li e Fassone, ed Elliot continuano a dire di stare tranquilli che il progetto è di anni

5) Ha appena detto che la causa della sconfitta alle elezioni è attribuibile alla cessione del Milan (che poi non è cosi...)

6) E' probabile si vada a nuove elezioni, sta solo preparando il terreno per raccimolare qualche voto in più


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2018)

Ancora qualcuno crede alle cose che dice sto rimbambito?
Darebbe la colpa anche al Papa pur di non ammettere che FI è sprofondata perché lui è vecchio e palesemente affetto da demenza senile..

Cosa volete che ricompri che tra 3 anni sarà interdetto dai figli per infermità mentale (se non schiatta prima....lo vedo molto male...)


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia flash riportata da Sportmediaset. Berlusconi:"Andrà a finire che ricomprerò il Milan".
> 
> Il leader di Forza Italia ha dato la colpa del flop di Forza Italia proprio alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Berlusconi aggiunge: "Mi fermano per strada e mi chiedono perchè ho venduto a chissà chi. Mi rimproverano per la situazione attuale della squadra. Se continua così...*"



certi amori non finiscono
fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano


----------

